# Welche Spiele haben dich enttäuscht?



## Gamer090 (31. Mai 2018)

*Welche Spiele haben dich enttäuscht?*

Hallo zusammen

Manche Spiele verkaufen sich wunderbar während andere die Spieler nur enttäuschen, welche sind es bei euch?

Bei mir aktuell Assassins Creed Black Flag, nur schon zu Beginn werde ich nach kurzer Zeit 2 mal desynchronisiert und das nervt besonders zu beginn des Spiels. Die Lernkurve ist sehr steil oder einfach verkehrt herumgebaut und in Havanna hat mich die flucht von den Wachen auch 2 mal desynchroniert. Hätte man das ganze zu beginn nicht einfacher machen können für den Spieler? Ich habe das Gefühl bei sovielen Gegnern schon mitten in der Story zu sein aber bin erst noch am Anfang. Die ganzen desynchronisationen haben mir den Spielspass so geraubt das ich das Spiel vorerst mal deinstalliert habe, Schade eigentlich bei den ganzen guten Bewertungen im Netz und ich spiele es mit einem Controller am PC das auch sofort erkannt wird.


----------



## RtZk (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welche Spiele haben dich enttäuscht?*

Pubg und Assassins Creed Black Flag ebenfalls, auch an der gleichen Stelle mehrmals desynch, da ich aber nichts dafür gezahlt habe war es mir auch egal (bei der Xbox dabei gewesen) und ich habe seit dem das Spiel nicht mehr gespielt.


----------



## BabaYaga (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Welche Spiele haben dich enttäuscht?*

Dead Space 3 => Aus einem einst sehr guten Horror-Survival Spiel wurde stupides Coop-Action Geballere
F.E.A.R 3 => Ebenfalls zwei für mich sehr gute Vorgänger und dann ... sowas...
Ryse: Son of Rome => Habe ich mir im Sale aufgrund der positiven Rezessionen geholt. 1h habe ich mich durch diese ermüdende Tastenklopperei gequält, dann das Spiel zurückgegeben. Oh Mein Gott alleine die Steuerung


----------

